# Pregnant Dog Questions



## MylieD

Since I'm pretty positive I felt movement and she's pregnant, I have some questions. What are some signs of labor? Do dogs drop like goats? I ask because her belly is hanging lower and it looks like her sides are a bit sunk in.

If the weather is ok (supposed to be 50-60s the next couple weeks) can the puppies be born out in the doghouse? It's not a traditional doghouse and is pretty deep. I can layer in hay and blankets. Otherwise, I can kick Nancy the goat and kids out of the shed. They can go to the goat house and Princess can have the shed. She hates being confined, so much so she lept out of a 3-4 ft window last time we put her in there. The window has been fixed since then. Anyway, just trying to figure what's best.


----------



## farmchick897

I took my dog's temp 2x per day, once it drops below 99 degrees supposedly you have 24 hours, my dog waited 48 hours. Good luck with pups!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MylieD

I have a feeling she wouldn't like that. Lol! Thanks for the tip though. Maybe I'll try once and see how it goes.


----------



## Trickyroo

Is there a extra room in the house you can put her in to have her pups ?
If she has them in the place your saying , and she is new to the family , she may or may not let you near the pups once she first has them. And being in a tight place , you may not be able to get to them safely if you needed to. The first hours or even days she has them she could be protective of them. So, if she is in the house , it may be easier to keep a watchful eye on things without making her nervous . And , once she has them and they are cleaned off and have nursed , she WILL look to move them , its a natural tendency , and I'm afraid she may move and you will never know where. Not a good situation.
Some signs of labor is , yes the drop in temp and also some dogs go off food and even throw up right before having them. Not knowing how far along she is , its hard to tell. If you look at her nipples and see if you can extract a drop of milk , that's another sign. She will also start digging ( nest building ) . Is she looking to dig a hole or maybe collect clothing and things for a nest ? 

If your asking if she could have them "on her own" , the answer to that is yes , she can and many do. But there is also the chance her pups are big and she may have problems pushing them out. many other problems could arise as well too. Best bet would be to put her in a room where she can be safely monitored and not get out of. Sometimes mew mothers panic as well. Good luck to you and keep us posted.


----------



## MylieD

The problem with bringing her in is that she loses her mind inside. I had to bring her in when she broke her lead before we built her fenced in area and then leapt out of the shed. She was going a mile a minute, knocking things over, trying to get things off the counter, and just plain running around like a maniac. Lol. When I put her in a room, she whined and scratched the whole time. The only positive was she seemed to be housebroken. She whined at the door and went as soon as she got outside. I wouldn't mind having her in if she wasn't so crazy about it. My husband doesn't really want her in. 

In her yard, there's no where to hide them but the doghouse. The shed is fairly big, 8x8 or so, and secure. Just no free access to the outdoors. It opens to the goat yard and she is not goat friendly.

I'm hoping to be with her when she has the puppies. I'd love to see it and help if needed. I normally am very responsible with my pets. All the rest were fixed as soon as they were old enough. Just bad timing with this dog.  But we will get them all good homes and get her fixed asap.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Go to k9puppydogs.com/reproduction, they explain the stages of labor and give advice. And puppyplace.com does too. Good luck!.....


----------



## Dani-1995

When we bred boxers she would have the pups in a huge dog house. It was tin and the insulated with OSB board and housing insulation, between ply wood. We put straw down really thick, then blankets in the back piled up so she could drag them out if she wanted too. Just make sure there is no draft or anything.


----------



## MylieD

Thanks everyone for the tips and advice! I've been reading up too. I think we'll be ok. This'll be her first time, so that does make me nervous, but we'll get through it.


----------



## MylieD

I think tonight might be the night. She didn't scarf her food like normal or act like her hyper self. I haven't tried the temperature because she's really squirmy. Hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck! Can't wait to see puppy pics!


----------



## Trickyroo

Good luck . Keep us posted !


----------



## MylieD

Thanks for the support!  She's been panting fast and heavy. I think I read that's normal. It's in the 60s today, but not really hot. She's also been digging in her house and sleeping a lot in there. When I go out, she wants to lay right next to me. Yeah, I've been laying out in the grass with the dog. Lol. Plus the puppies are barely moving compaired to the last few days.


----------



## Trickyroo

When the pups are getting into position there is less movement. But then again , they all could be napping 
Hopefully she will have them soon !


----------



## MylieD

I convinced my husband that princess should sleep in the spare room tonight. It's empty except for a beat up rocking chair. I'm going to put blankets down and her dog bed in there. Hopefully it doesn't stress her out too much.


----------



## Trickyroo

I think that would be best for her and you. 
Stay with her fir a while , give her some food and blankets. 
She may concentrate on nesting and not too much on where she is. 
Maybe you could put up a baby gate or something so she can see you and not think she is alone in there. That might ease her tension. 
You never know what happened to her in her previous home or homes. 
She may have been locked up in a room for a very long time. 
Good luck. And I do believe it would be best for her to be inside with you. JMO


----------



## MylieD

She's doing good. No whining or scratching this time. She stopped breathing so fast and heavy. She is resting a lot though. 

I try to keep the fact her past is unknown in mind. She's not a big fan of men and especially beards.


----------



## Trickyroo

Glad to hear she is settling down  She looks comfy , lol.
Just make sure when she does have her pups , you keep an eye on the blankets and towels cause a lot of dogs dig and bury their pups in them and they could suffocate. It's not done on purpose , the pups just get covered while momma is making up the bed and they are too small to get themselves out.
Some dogs are fine and don't do that , but its something you should be aware of.
My Border Collie never did it , but my husbands GSDs cannot have anything in their whelping box unless its nailed down , lol.


----------



## MylieD

That's something that hadn't crossed my mind. Geesh, I thought I was done with the newborn worries for a while.  She didn't have them yet. She wolfed her canned food down this morning and pups were rolling all over, so I let her out in her yard. I'll just keep an eye. Really, all she's doing is acting uncomfortable sometimes and licking her goods.


----------



## Honey21

I have birthed too many dogs lol the first sign will be she ill be panting as u saw and she will be really nervous. that is when u want to start showing her where she is to have them. she will start quivering like she is cold but tht is that contractions and pain hitting her even when u see all this it could still take a few hours before she actually has the pups some have them right off others take awhile. She won't be able to lay down for long she will pace around and around and get up and down go drink some water eat some then go lay down again. KINDA LIKE A GOAT!LOL but the big factor I when u see she shivering that means she is n labor and is having contractions. hope everything goes ok


----------



## MylieD

Thank you honey. She is back to panting and breathing fast. It's cool in the house and she has water. I don't really know what to think. Puppies are active.

This is like my goat. Frustrating! Lol!


----------



## Trickyroo

She looks OK . She may be feeling some light contractions. Does she have any discharge back there ? You can try to get her used to checking back there. 
Sit on the floor give her a good run down and play with her , all the while getting closer to her back end and stroking her tail. See how that goes


----------



## MylieD

No discharge. Just puffy.


----------



## MylieD

There's discharge! Hope that means we'll have puppies soon.


----------



## cher1190

*pregnant dog question*

In reply, I used to breed Yorkshire Terriers, and Lhaso Apso dogs. If you can, check her teats for milk, sometimes there will be crusty dryed milk on the hair around them, you can queeze on them and if milk is coming out in little quirts, she should be getting ready to have them,

also the temp. is a sure thing, the temp will go down a few degrees before birth, 24-48 hours or so before, also, the not eating is a good sign . She will be rearranging her bedding and seem a little nervous, you can feel her having contractions by placing your hand around her belly, it will tighten and then release and so forth.

You really need to have someone with her during her first welping, sometimes the puppies will get stuck and she will need someone to help her, if this happens make sure you have a wash cloth or towel and place it gently around the sack of the pup and when she pushes,

gently pull down toward the ground release when she stops pushing, do this until the pup is born, make sure to break the sac off its face and wipe its mouth with the wash cloth, rub the pup until it starts breathing and then place it in front of mom. hope this helps.


----------



## MylieD

Thanks.  Every bit of info helps. I didn't see any milk, but they seem fuller. She didn't eat her wet food this morning, which is unheard of. We'll see how the day progresses. I feel like I've been glued to her the last two days, which she loves. I'm nervous I'm going to miss it and something's going to go wrong. I have scouts tonight too, so I bet she'll decide to go in labor then.


----------



## MylieD

So, I can't take her temp rectally because she won't stay still for it and I don't have help. I decided to try it orally. Lol. I put it in against her skin and clamped her mouth closed, which she didn't mind to much. It read 98.1. I read online there is usually a one degree difference between oral and rectal, with rectal being hotter. I'm going to try again later and see if I get a similar result. The only con I found online to oral temp was they could bite the themometer and it's a digital, so no big deal.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

With my Jack Russells- about 12 hours before they welp they start having to pee constantly. Then they shiver-like someone said before. Then they start to bed down and won't leave the bed no matter what. Mine want me right next to them and whine when I leave even to just go pee myself. 
Do watch the blankets- they sometimes flop the pups over and push blankets on them if they are trying to eat the sac. My girls don't ever get much goop or discharge until RIGHT before the pups are born. Like 15- 30 minutes prior...
Also, their nipples get very full of milk as they go through labor.


----------



## MylieD

I think yesterday's discharge was actually pee. Lol. Right now she has some real, mucus discharge. It's only a very little bit though. She does like me to be near her, but she always has.


----------



## MylieD

I think she's having contractions. Every so often her belly looks tighter and I see lumps of puppies. She's sleeping though, just breathing faster. Is that normal? I know I'm a worrier.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

When she is panting with her tongue hanging out- she is in labor.


----------



## MylieD

She's just been sleeping all day. The puppies have been rolling and bumping like crazy. I don't feel well today, so I've been napping in the room with her and doing not much else, hence all the posts.


----------



## MylieD

She's had 5 so far. She keeps laying on them and snapping at me. She doesn't mind me sitting here. Just she was ignoring a new one and I tried to dry it and she got snappy. She will calm down after a while, right?


----------



## MylieD

How soon should they nurse?


----------



## MylieD

This is way more stressful than goats. At least Nancy let me help her. She's up to 7 pups.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow. Congrats! Unfortunately I have no knowledge about dogs birthing. I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## MylieD

Here's the first five. I'm going to say the border collie was the father. Lol. She's not panting anymore. I really hope this is it and she's not taking a break. 7 is enough.


----------



## MylieD

Neither do I Karen, neither do I.  She will be locked up if she manages to go in heat before her spay. Never again!


----------



## ksalvagno

They are adorable! Congrats! I hope this is just all textbook for you and they all survive.


----------



## MylieD

She just had number 8. :/ They all seem healthy, what can get to a nipple are nursing, and she's being good with them now.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good. Hopefully 8 will be it. I take it you will work on finding homes for them when they are old enough.


----------



## OakHollowRanch

Congrats! I hope you can find great homes for all of them an get her spayed before she comes into heat again. I love border collies!


----------



## MylieD

We're up to 9. We have 3 definite homes and 2 possible homes. I'll get them all in good homes and get them all fixed.

We've only had her for a few months. The plan was to get her spayed after christmas. The day before we left for break, she went in heat. I thought she'd be ok in the fence. Guess not. I am all about getting animals spayed. The place we can take her doesn't do it if they are in heat or pregnant. Anyway, I really am better about these things. She was a stray and our first dog. It's been a learning experience to say the least.


----------



## ksalvagno

Things happen. I use a low cost spay/neuter clinic and you can't always get an appointment as soon as you like. So I understand having to wait longer than you like. I think you live too far from me which is good because I'd be too tempted to get a puppy.


----------



## MylieD

Well, I appreciate all the help I've been getting from goatspot. Not every where is so nice about it. At least two of the puppies are going to NY. They'll be well traveled dogs. Lol.


----------



## MylieD

5 girls, 4 boys. She had to go out for a bathroom break, so I got some decent pics. I really think she's done this time.


----------



## Dani-1995

Awwwww they are so cute! 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Trickyroo

I missed it ! Im so sorry I missed this  But Im happy all is well !
I wasn't getting email on my phone for some reason :/
They are all so adorable ! You will find homes for the rest , no one is going to be able to resist them  Right Karen ? 
Awww , glad momma is doing well with them , what a relief she is being a good momma too ! Make sure they are all getting their fair share of milk , sometimes the stronger ones will hog the nipples. If there are weaker ones that aren't feeding well enough , you can put momma in another part of the room and let her nurse the smaller ones. You will have to keep a sharp eye on them in the beginning cause even one missed feeding can cause them to deteriorate quickly.
First two to three weeks are critical for them. We have had litters of nine these past two years , and more . Its ALOT of puppies , lolol. Keeping them confined in one room is like trying to stop Niagra (sp) Falls with a band aide , lolol.
Not going to happen , lol. Start giving momma frequent feedings , she will need the energy and fuel to produce milk for her family  
Congrats to you Katherine  You did a wonderful job


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I'm glad this had a happy ending, how exciting! you're getting the momma spayed and the puppies have homes, that's proof you're a responsible dog owner
(So don't let anyone tell you otherwise)! 
And what's more fun than a bunch of puppies jumping all over you, I'd be in heaven....


----------



## ksalvagno

Ok. So I have to ask. What state are you in?


----------



## MylieD

Thanks! They really are cute. So tiny and wiggly.

No worries, Laura. I was freaking out there for a bit. Lol. She doesn't like me messing with them or anyone else in the room. I'm hoping she'll go back to her sweet self soon. Should I wash her off? Her fur is pretty bloody. I'll try to make sure everyone eats. There are a couple small ones. My one sister already claimed the tiny girl with a black back. Lol.

I'm in GA, Karen. Either we're going to drive up or my sister is going to drive down to get the pups going to NY. I might have one more NY'er wanting one and one of my maybes turned into a definitely when they saw the pics. I love the power of cute puppy faces. Lol.


----------



## MylieD

One last update before bed. Everyone seems to be healthy and eating. I caught them all napping, which I read means happy puppies. Princess has gone out to the bathroom a few times and acts her happy self away from them. She just doesn't want anyone touching them in her sight and I can respect that. The boys want to be in there, but I told them to give her a few days to adjust. So for now I let them see the puppies when she's outside and don't let them touch a lot. I read not to bathe her, so that question was answered. I weighed them and took pics so I can keep track. They go from 9.3 oz to 12.9 oz, which seems good to me.


----------



## Trickyroo

You can give her a light sponge bath or wipe down with baby wipes 
She will clean herself up in no time , so don't worry about it.
Yes , noisy puppy is a unhappy puppy , and something is wrong for sure. And a sleeping puppy is one that has a full tummy and its needs are satisfied  Yes , weighing them is great to do so you know they are gaining weight and who may need extra , private feeds with mom.
Its totally normal for her to be a little "off" with anyone near her puppies. Give her a few days , she may change , she may not. Its something you will have to work around , there is no changing it IMO.
And , since she will be spayed when able to , there is no reason to "try to work with her" cause she won't be having anymore litters.
My husband had one dog , Ronja , who was IMO the most perfect dog , lol. I have delivered her puppies when she needed help and she was always excited to have me there with her. We would have my girlfriend's daughters over sitting in her whelping box with her and her puppies and holding them and she was so proud and happy to have them there ! If you weren't holding her puppies and ooohhh and ahhhh over them , she would roll one to you with her nose as if saying " here , look how cute this one is , wanna hold her " , lolol. We have other females who have always let us in there with them , and they were always welcoming. But Ronja is the only one we would let my friends kids in with cause we knew she enjoyed it. The others trusted us enough to make the right decisions and we never stressed them out.
That is one thing that could get anyone in close proximity badly hurt .
So just remember that its a lot for a new mother to deal with , and this is a dog that is still getting to know you and your family. 
She is unsure to begin with , the puppies are added stress on her and you really don't know her boiling point. So please be careful and don't overwhelm her with people , just saying 

I usually let prospective puppy buyers visit the puppies at four weeks old. There really isn't much to see before then that pictures can't take the place of . They are basically Guinea pigs up to four weeks , lol.
This way , the mom will have time to bond and relax with them and get used to being a mom 

Another thing , I wouldn't let anyone take a pup before 49 days old.
The pups learn so much from their mom and their litter mates , it would be sad for them to miss out on those valuable lessons. Pups don't bond any better with someone if taken before then and bottle fed. So please don't adopt them out before then , you would be doing the puppies a huge favor if you let them stay until 49 days old. JMHO. 
Oh , and , more pictures are a must !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MylieD

Thank you for all the advice.  Everyone was good this morning. One wiggly worm managed to get under the blanket, but I got her out. I took out all the blankets except one on her dog pillow. The pillow got liquid on it from the birth, but she seems really attached to it so I'm hesitant to wash it. It's dry now, just smells like dog birth.

She's already much better, attitude wise, today. It was during and right after the birth she was snappy. She didn't need to tell me twice. I observed after that. Lol. I haven't tried to touch them in her presence yet since there's no need. I just check them when she's out. But she was tail wagging happy this morning and scarfing her food. Oh and I won't have anyone go in with her and the pups for a while. I have a friend visiting today with her daughter who wants one. The plan is to let princess outside so they can see the puppies for a minute or two. That's as long as princess likes to be away. No touching too, so they don't get strange smells on them.

I already told everyone 8 weeks. I'm a total cat person and that was always the ideal time to take them home. I knew dogs were the same. 


I'll post more pics as they grow. I can't wait to see who gets spots like momma. Oh and I figured out what was different about the brindle puppy. He's the only one who looks more american bulldog! Even his shape looks slightly different. All the rest look like border collie/dalmatian pups.


----------



## Trickyroo

Sounds like everyone is doing well  Good for you !
One thing , you can touch them and handle them , so don't worry about that. Get Princess used to your smell on them and hopefully that will help with getting her to accept you around them. Your smell being on them won't make her not take care of that puppy . So handle them , and take good looks at them all  Its also a good thing to handle them frequently throughout their time with their momma. You will want to keep a check on their nails too. Once the nails start growing , they get sharp and really wreck havoc on the momma's nipples. You could imagine how that hurts ! lol. So , a little trim , just the tips , will make momma more comfortable. Cant wait to see who develops the spots like a Dalmation ! I bet they a lot of them will , but who knows 
Before your eyes the spots will start getting more apparent 
I think that is really cool  Very interested in seeing what breed traits that come through in them too. Enjoy the puppy breath , handle them !!
Puppydom never lasts long enough  But when your the care taker of all of them , at the start of five weeks , you will want them all gone , believe me !  lol.


----------



## MylieD

I touch them because she trusts me. It's other people I was saying not to touch them. I didn't want to stress them.

She looks rediculously thin now that she had them and she's refusing dry food. She'll eat her morning can of food, but hasn't been touching the dry, even the week before she had them. She's always been hard to keep weight on, I figure because of her energy level, but I really don't like hoe she looks right now. Should I not stress? I don't want to just give her wet food. Maybe I can mix a bit of wet with dry, a few times a day?


----------



## Trickyroo

My husband has a routine when we have a litter. He like sot give a can of chicken noodle soup to the momma. Every one eats it right up and then eats their food  I would encourage her with some boiled chicken and rice as well  Maybe moisten the dry with some warm water. Let it soak up the water and then cool off a bit. See if she wants it then. Once its moistened , you can mix with the can food. Can food doesn't have much in it besides water , so we need to get her something more in her. The boiled chicken will do her good , along with carbs. 
Brown rice would be great. Over cooked so as not to blow up in her tummy.


----------



## Trickyroo

I would get a family size chicken pack , much cheaper and you might go through enough of it to encourage her to go back on her food. It may take a little while , she has been through quite a lot  But i wouldn't worry too much ( yet ) .


----------



## MylieD

Ok, I'll get some chicken when I go grocery shopping. It probably doesn't help I've been sick through all this.  My brain isn't thinking straight.


----------



## Trickyroo

I hope you feel better  You might do better with the chicken soup


----------



## MylieD

Lol, thanks! I'll take some noodle soup since I don't eat meat. 

Btw, I weighed the pups and just one didn't gain. I saw him eating this morning and napping, but I'll keep an eye on him. It's kinda crazy the size difference in some of the puppies. Here they are battling for a nipple.


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww so cute. ! Boy does she ever have her paws full ! : D
The smaller ones may need to have private feedings from mom without the rest of the pack. This will ensure they feed enough. Without it , since there are so many pups they may not do well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## OakHollowRanch

The puppy with the black spot near its tail looks huge compared to the one to the right of it! Everyone looks happy. Good job!


----------



## MylieD

Ok. I'll try to make sure everyone gets their share. I think she's already getting bored in the room. I sit in with her a lot and she goes on runs outside several times. She's just started whining sometimes at the door.

That big one is the biggest puppy and the little white one is the second smallest. I just hadn't seen them next to each other. Crazy!


----------



## MylieD

I forgot to mention. I boiled a chicken thigh for her. I soaked the puppy chow and then mixed in the shredded chicken. She devoured it and licked the bowl!


----------



## ksalvagno

Great you found a way to get her to eat.


----------



## MylieD

She ate pretty good this morning too when I mixed the wet with the dry. I took some comparison pics and the difference doesn't look as dramatic as the nursing pic. Lol. The brown guy is the second biggest, already named Buster by my stepfather who is getting him. The small black and white girl is the smallest (going to my youngest sister). The big girl with the spot on the butt is the biggest. The little white girl with the tiny black ear (my fav!) is the second smallest and was the skinny mini in the nursing pic.

I really love the brown guy's coloring. I noticed now that they are dry, a couple others have some brown mixed in with their black.


----------



## ksalvagno

They are just way to cute!


----------



## Trickyroo

Nice going with the chicken ! No one can resist chicken once its mixed in with their food , lol.. Wow , they are adorable ! Take a picture of their faces , I'm dying to see those tiny pink noses , lol. Come on Karen , you know you want 
one


----------



## MylieD

I've tried, Laura. They are just so squirmy that it's hard to get a decent shot. Here's the best one so far.


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I totally understand :razz:


----------



## Trickyroo

I see that pink nose ,lolol Too cute  
Karen , that one has your name written all over it


----------



## MylieD

Lol. That's Buster, the brown guy. He's already spoken for. Two other people wanted him too. He's a popular guy.


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww ,  Oh well , we can find another one for Karen


----------



## ksalvagno

Luckily I'm in Ohio so it is a bit far. DH would not be happy if I brought home a puppy. But they are just too cute!


----------



## Trickyroo

Awwwww ,


----------



## MylieD

Here you go. I caught them sleeping in a puppy pile. Noses, paws, tails, and little bodies. I took a pic of the one with the black eyelid. It's so weird.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Oh, how I would love to cuddle with those puppies right now! They're just a big pile of cuteness....


----------



## ksalvagno

That is a big pile of adorable!


----------



## kccjer

Adorable!!!

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## MylieD

Princess doesn't mind me with the puppies anymore. Weee! I have been snuggling with them and I got to make sure the little guys got to nurse while the big guys slept.

Princess' nipples and breast area (or whatever it's called in dogs) is all bruised with hickies and some nipples are a bit raw. Anything I can do to make her more comfortable? I guess I gave her too much food tonight too because she got sick.  Poor dog.


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , already ? I highly doubt its their claws , but do check them anyways.
You really can't put too much on them since the pups will be ingesting it too.
Maybe someone else has a idea that would be safe for the pups too. 
Can you post a picture of her nipple area ?  And , you got the name right , lol
There is no special one that I know of , lolol.


----------



## Trickyroo

Maybe she ate too fast . It happens  
Frequent meals is better , but whatever your schedule allows is what works


----------



## Trickyroo

Looking at your puppies is making me want another one , lolol
I don't have a stud for my Border Collie girl though , so I will have to deal 
And , I simply can't have another nut job , lol. I have enough already , lol.

Although I do love the one with the small black spot on the rump and the balck and white markings on the face


----------



## MylieD

The one all the way on the left is a girl. She's got some brown mixed in with her black on her face. It's pretty neat. She's a cutie.

I'll take a pic tomorrow. She's been sleeping and nursing. It looks like it's from them fighting over nipples and sucking on skin, not claws. 

I'll give her more frequent meals. I'm home most of the time.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im thinking your right , I forgot that Princess is white and because of that its much more noticeable then on a darker colored dog.
I wouldn't think it was the claws already , lolol. But I couldnt think of any other reason unless she is really overly sensitive to the pups nursing and all , lol.


----------



## MylieD

She didn't want to lay down so I could take a good pic. She can see the tip of red on the right breast though. Plus they just look rough. I nursed two kids so I know how painful is can be if they don't latch right or you get chapped. Maybe this is normal for a dog though? Also, how does she look weight wise to you? I swear she eats and her gums are pink.


----------



## Trickyroo

I think she looks fine  She could be a bit sensitive , but I don't see anything to worry about right now. And her weight looks fine as well . Your doing a wonderful job with her ! She really is a pretty girl


----------



## MylieD

Alright. Thanks for all the reassurance and for all the help. You made this a lot less stressful for me. This was definitely harder than the goat! Lol.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Wow, I am just catching up with this thread! Cute pups! They remind me of my Jacks. Mine is due tomorrow so I am right there with you!

The advice always given to me about feeding my dogs after they whelp is to have good puppy food always available. However, I know some dogs will eat until they burst, so you will have to judge this for yourself. Otherwise, I think she looks great for having 9 puppies!

COngrats!


----------



## Trickyroo

Jacks :shocked: :hugs:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Yep! Me too!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

New York isn't so far from PA! LOL


----------



## Trickyroo

No , it's not , and don't tempt me , lol. :GAAH::wallbang:


----------



## MylieD

Lol! I would say you can't have too many dogs, but sometimes one feels like too much.  One of our friends with 3 little dogs was saying she wanted a puppy. I'm going to have to be mean and say no. She crates her dogs and I think this breed would be a wreck crated all day. Princess would like the whole town as her yard.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

AWW come on Laura, one little Jackie won't take up too much room! lol

I agree with you Katherine- some people just shouldn't have any more animals.


----------



## MylieD

We have 23 animals, plus the 11 babies. It just feels wrong telling anyone they have too many animals. :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

Sometimes it takes a friend to be totally honest about these things. 
And , if it includes one of "your" animals , then I would definitely speak up , JMO. If the quality of life isn't what you want for your animals , then speak up.


----------



## MylieD

I was just kidding. No worries about me saying no.  Luckily her husband said no for me. Lol. I do have another person wanting a puppy. So that's 5 down. I really want to keep the little girl with the one black ear so Princess can have a companion. We'll see.

Princess has made a complete turn around in attitude. She lets me cart around the puppies and doesn't mind when family goes in with them. It's like she's back to her old self, minus a lot of the hyperness. I even let her out in the living room with us and she behaves. It's been so nice. She does bark and growl at anything going past the window, but not too bad in just a couple days. She hasn't had a single accident either. And she leaves the cats alone. They don't like her much, but she completely ignores them. I was nervous about that.


----------



## Honey21

I think after a young dog has puppies they calm down a lot its kinda like they are maturing to another level. Becoming a mother is a life changer for those of u that have kids im sure you understand. Soon she wont even pay attention to u when u r around the pups she will start ignoring them as they get older and when she starts growling at them when they try to nurse its time to start weaning them start introducing soaked puppy chow to them put a lil on their tongue so they get the taste and just try everyday until they prefer that congrats on the babies!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh , I know  I know how hard it is to place them , believe me , lol.
When i had my Border Collie pups I would only place them in sport homes or with people who understand the breeds requirements.
And you want the best for them as well 

At four weeks , you can introduce softened puppy kibble, a bit of chopped boiled egg to them. I always add some goats milk too 
I soak the kibble in hot water , let cool , add the egg and goats milk and serve  Its the funniest thing to watch them experience food for the first time , lol. Have a camera or video ready , your gonna want to tape it , trust me ! Its hysterical ! 

Remember , feed , poop , sleep , poop , repeat. Once you get their pooping schedule down , it gets easier cleaning up after them 
Then by five weeks , you will want them gone , lololol.


----------



## MylieD

That all sounds good.  Everyone is growing. Most have gained an ounce in the first three days, some 2 oz, and Buster gained a whopping 3 oz. He is now the biggest. I've been giving the little guys a head start nursing when I can.


----------



## Trickyroo

Eeeeekkkk , soooo freakin cute !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Their weight gain is great !


----------



## MylieD

So, I'm a little confused on feeding. Princess weighs about 40-45 lbs. I'm reading like 6 cups of food some places. 8 others. This times that plus this.  Anyway, about how much should she be getting?

Right now she has 3-4 cups of dry food with a can of wet and chicken, split up 3 times a day. I leave extra dry food, but she rarely eats it without something mixed in.


----------



## kccjer

She's nursing...right? She needs free choice. Leave the dry out all the time...if she gets hungry she will eat it. 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## MylieD

Ok, that's what I've been doing, along with the mixed food. These large amounts of food were making me nervous since she doesn't eat near that much. I will relax about it now.


----------



## Trickyroo

I have a dog that goes off feed when she has a litter. She will not eat anything unless we mix in chicken and maybe a can. I don't buy can food , but for her I have to make a exception. When they are nursing a litter, they need to produce the milk , so they need all the food they can get , plus some extras. The things you are giving her is great. The added chicken is very helpful for her now. 
I know , it does seem like a lot of food , but she does need it 
When she is done nursing and the puppies are off to their new homes , you can adjust her food intake. My 45 pound dog gets an equivalent of 2 cups of dry daily. But it must be monitored , when they are really active , they will need more to keep their weight steady , less when not. Im having one heck of a time keeping my "special" dog who is on seizure meds at a except able weight and its driving me mad !


----------



## PantoneH

my dog when I bred her (Boston Terrier) Went off feed also, but she would only leave the room where we kept the pups when they were dead asleep and not nursing .First cry she heard shed stop eating if she even made it to the bowl and run back. Try to leave the bowl of food next to her bed so she can jsut reach on over and get some. keep the water bowl furth er away so pups dont get in it. and yes I have usually left out free choice food. she is going to need more protein, fat and other stuff to keep up her weight and feed those pups. if shes not getting enough youll know bc her weight will start dropping rather quickly.


----------



## MylieD

Thank you guys.

Of course, I have a fresh concern today. Since last night, the puppies seem to be crying a lot. Princess seems less inclined to feed them. I sat in with her a while this morning to see what was going on. She was licking them fine, then laid down to nurse. Two wiggled over and she started napping. Two more wiggled over and she was still fine. Two more (they were traveling in pairs today) wiggled over. Soon as they started searching for a nipple, she stood up and tried to get out the door. She just went to the bathroom and wasn't acting like she wanted to go, just like she wanted to come to the living room. I left her in the room and pups kept crying. I think they're finally quieting down now. But they really have been crying more. Would it hurt to suppliment the slow growing puppies so there's not as much of a demand on her? She seems overwhelmed sometimes and her tail is almost always down when she's in the room. It's wagging like crazy when she's out.


----------



## Trickyroo

If you can take a picture of her nipple area. She maybe getting sore there.
The puppies are hungry. If you can get them to take a bottle , then go ahead , it can't hurt. You can get formulas at the pet stores. You will want to feed by weight. The formulas should have directions on the back 
I bet Cathy ( happy bleats ) knows about this  

Sometimes the mommas need some time to them selves too  If the puppies are sleeping and have been attended to recently , its ok to let Princess join you to do house chores and things  It will make her happy I'm sure 

Have you noticed any weight loss in the pups ? If not , I wouldn't worry too much. If so , you need to supplement until you figure out what is wrong.
Have you taken mommas temp ? There is a thermometer that you can stick in the tip of the ear canal and get a good reading , just saying  How is her appetite ? Any hardening of her breasts ? Do you notice any pain when palpating her in that area ? Poor momma , she has her paws full , so do you for that matter !


----------



## MylieD

Her nipples look about the same. Tips are a bit raw and red, like that other pic. She's acting pretty normal. The breast area isn't hard or hot. She's eating and drinking well. I do let her out during the day. They were just crying a lot and she seems to get distracted if I keep the door open. They're all sleeping now and she's wandering around the house. It's funny. My 11 year old cat keeps following her around growling and Princess completely ignores her. I don't know why the cat doesn't just go into another room.  I'm about to let Princess out in the yard, so I'll weigh the pups.


----------



## Trickyroo

Maybe let her feed them in shifts . Try four at a time. See what she will settle down with and what makes her get up . I think you mentioned this in your previous post. Feed say four , then take her away for a 10-15 minutes , then let the next pups feed and repeat  Hopefully that will keep her from getting overwhelmed. Good luck , your doing wonderful


----------



## MylieD

Here's their weights, birth and now:
1. 11.1 oz - 15.7 oz
2. 12.9 oz - 1 lb 1 oz
3. 12.3 oz - 15.35 oz
4. 9.3 oz - 11.7 oz
5. 9.55 oz - 12 oz
6. 10.15 oz - 13.35 oz
7. 10.6 oz - 1 lb .5 oz
8. 11.65 oz - 1 lb 1 oz
9. 10.65 oz - 13.25 oz

I'm most concerned about 4 & 5, but 6 & 9 seem thin too compared to the rest. Some of them have gotten huge.


----------



## MylieD

Good idea about the shifts. Now if I can figure out how to make her cooperate.


----------



## Trickyroo

You could take a sample of poop and have it run. Just to be safe.
How old are they again ? Im running out , be back soon


----------



## Trickyroo

Quick note , sit there with her , praise her like crazy when she lets them nurse. Use a calm voice as not to get her excited enough to want to get up and jump around  Thank goodness your able to be home with them ! They couldnt be in better hands either !


----------



## Trickyroo

My husband is waiting and i can't get myself away from the computer , lol. I see what your saying about 4-5 pups. But , as long as they are gaining and not losing , its still a good thing . Im going to get yelled out any minute , gotta go !


----------



## MylieD

Lol. Hope you don't get in trouble on my account. They are 6 days old. I can get a fecal done on mom. She licks up all the puppy poo, so I can't get a sample of that.

I'm actually supposed to be schooling the kids instead of staring at puppies. But hey, everyone needs a break in the day.  These puppies are mighty cute, but I will be happy when we're out of this newborn phase.


----------



## MylieD

Oh shoot! I heard digging in the room and princess had dug a hole in the wall! I think I might be bad and hide it behind the rocking chair. My husband is gonna flip. And here I thought she was being so good inside.


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh no. Was she bored or something?


----------



## MylieD

I think she smelled a mouse. She dug up a mole in the yard last week. She had just been out with us.


----------



## farmchick897

Monitoring of nursing, weight gain, and general behavior will be your best safeguards in the first 2 weeks of life. Healthy puppies will gain several ounces per day after the first day or so. Healthy puppies are round and dense feeling in your hand, and they are quiet unless they are hungry or need to eliminate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Have you seen Princess cleaning their bums ? Maybe take a tissue or cotton ball dipped in warm water and stroke their parts lightly till they eliminate. Oh , and note to self , hold them either over the sink or a old towel. They could be crying cause need to empty. Take note to see if she does clean them. Sometimes dogs will over clean pups , but I haven't had a dog not clean their pups. How are their umbilical cords doing ? 
I have a dog who will chew them too short sometimes and over clean them. Infection and a too short umbilical is definitely cause for concern.
My first BC litter was unforgettable  I was so taken with them , lol.
There were five of the most beautiful dogs I have ever seen ! I couldnt get enough of them , but by five weeks , it was a love/hate 
relationship  Kidding of course , but once they get to that week of life , better have roller skates , patience and lots of paper towels 
Your in for a treat once they get past the gerbal stage , lolol.


----------



## MylieD

She cleans them a lot and makes them go to the bathroom. I've gotten peed on a few times when she started licking them while I was holding one. Lol. I got formula and bottles, but when I went to feed the littlest one her belly was full. She'd suck on my finger and shirt, but not the nipple. Plus she just felt full. I'll see how they're doing in the morning.

I got princess one of those chew toys you put a treat in to help with boredom. She really did a number on the wall. Hopefully the cat kills the mouse before any more destruction happens. I've blocked off the area so she can't get to it. Would it be alright to put outside for a couple hours during the day, if everyone's sleeping? Just so she can burn off more energy than bathroom breaks, walks, and wandering the house can do.


----------



## MylieD

I also plan on kicking them all out into the dog yard when they are 4 weeks, so hopefully there won't be too much puppy poop I have to pick up. It should be plenty warm enough and the dog house should be big enough. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## ksalvagno

I don't see why she couldn't be outside for a couple of hours.


----------



## Trickyroo

Sure as long as the pups aren't looking for her. I would think a half hour would be OK. She knows when the pups would empty. They would need a heat source . The pups eat at least 7-9 times a day , and eliminate as many times or more. Any longer then 45 minutes would be too long.
They are still very young and at a high risk stage of their life yet.
I know what your saying , and i understand. Maybe play some ball with Princess or walk with her. Have her do some training , like sit , down , simple things. It gets her to think. Mental stimulation is much more tiresome then the physical kind  If you start doing this with her through out the day , it will help her from being so antsy.
Poor thing might have wanted to escape digging the hole in the wall.
She had a reality check and decided motherhood just wasn't in the cards for her yet , lolol. Im sorry she wrecked the wall , did you get in trouble with the hubby ? Hope he didn't notice it  Put a nice painting over it or something , lolol.


----------



## MylieD

Alright. She went after one of the cats today. :/ She's just being a trouble maker lately. She is so not an indoor dog. Lol. I'll keep monitoring and trying to burn off her energy. I have tons of cooking to do today for our cub scout blue and gold dinner, so it'll have to be the kids entertaining her.


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , sounds like she has energy to burn . She needs stimulation.
The kids would be perfect ! Throw the ball around the yard for her.
Have her run around , groom her maybe , its something new and interesting for her. And it feels good  I wouldn't keep her away from the pups more then 45 minutes at a clip. Not just yet. As they get older , then it can be longer. The first two weeks are critical for them.
The third , you can let her out more frequently for the same time.
By four weeks she will be climbing the walls and a longer time away will be needed  Poor princess , lol. Poor you !


----------



## MylieD

Everything went pretty good today. Everyone seems full and content, even if she lets them holler longer than I'd like. We came home from dinner to find one puppy burried under a blanket, screeching her head off. Princess didn't have a care in the world and just wanted to go out. I managed to get s couple ounces in her and made her pee. She was still fussing until I finally figured out she was cold. She fell asleep in my hands and then I put her back with the other pups. At that point Princess decided to be a good mom again. She was free to leave the room most of the day and took a couple extended breaks outside too.


----------



## MylieD

I've noticed some of the puppies have straight, almost coarse fur and others have silky, wavy fur. Can this be an indication of long fur? The father has long fur. I'm just curious.


----------



## Trickyroo

MylieD said:


> I've noticed some of the puppies have straight, almost coarse fur and others have silky, wavy fur. Can this be an indication of long fur? The father has long fur. I'm just curious.


Not really. Someone on their lineage had course hair and they inherited it 
That's one thing I always loved about mix breed litters. You never know what your going get : D 
It's always a surprise 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

What's Miss Princess up to today ? How are the little ones doing ?
Did your husband notice the hole in the wall yet ?


----------



## MylieD

Princess hasn't been getting into too much trouble. She chewed up a cup when she was hanging out with my son. No big deal though. Everyone's growing, sleeping, and eating, so I think they're doing good. We've been taking turns snuggling with puppies. Well, not my husband. He has not succumbed to the charm of puppies. He did agree to me keeping one as a companion for Princess. I think she'll be much happier with a dog friend. My husband did not notice the strange positioning of chair and cooler. Sometimes he's really oblivious. Lol. Just a few more weeks and I can patch the wall. Then hopefully he won't be too mad.


----------



## MylieD

A couple pics.


----------



## ksalvagno

They are too cute!


----------



## OakHollowRanch

That little paw is so tiny! I am glad they are doing well and they seem to be getting cuter every day. I hope you can get the wall fixed.


----------



## MylieD

They are cutie pies. They're getting a bit more mobile with their front legs too. I got to pick out my puppy today. We're going to keep the border collie looking boy. I named him Mr. Darcy. Hehe. So now all but one puppy has a home. I'm sure I'll have no problem with the last one. Best part is five are going to family and close friends. The other two are going to friends of a friend.


----------



## KW Farms

Aw, they are so cute. Glad you found homes for almost all of them already...that's great!

Do you have chew toys and bones available for Princess? If not, giving her some would definitely help her.


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie!


----------



## MylieD

Yes. She has quite a few toys and two bones. I got her a ball you put treats in, but she has no interest in it. Her favorite is a rope with a rubber chew thing on it.


----------



## Trickyroo

That is wonderful your have found so many wonderful homes ! And your keeping one !! Doesn't get better then that  Love the pictures 
That picture of the tiny paw is really great ! Definitely framable 
Just a word of caution……be careful with the bones with Princess and the pups as they get older and of course the one your keeping since he will be around all the time. Sometimes dogs get snappy when another dog walks over to , tries to pick up , or is just passing by it. We have seen it happen. A pup may decide to give ma's bone a chew and momma doesn't have any intentions of sharing it. They can get seriously hurt . It doesn't matter if its their own either. Until you know how Princess will react , I would be careful and watchful of her reactions and actions when she has a toy or bone around. Bones are different then toys .
And of course the food bowls. Hope you can get the wall patched up before hubby sees it , lol..


----------



## MylieD

Yes, I'm happy I can keep one too. My friend really wants Princess but I don't know if I can do that to her. My friend is good with dogs and thinks she can train her. It's just that Princess has so many issues, I don't want to cause more by moving her. Then what if she bites someone? She's not a fan of men so it could happen. She doesn't like other dogs either and they want to train her to this electric collar that increases the shock as the dog gets away from the yard. I don't know if that'll stop her from going after a random person or dog. Part of me wants to do it because they want her so much, but then part of me doesn't. I'm the kind of person that doesn't like to give up, but she is a big handful for me and I'd probably have a better time starting fresh. Bleh.

Anyway, no, she doesn't like sharing toys with anyone or sharing food with dogs. I had no idea she was food aggressive since she couldn't care less when I touch her bowl. One day I was outside getting her food when the neighbor's dog came up to the fence near her bowl. Boy did she pitch a fit. Barking and growling, the works.


----------



## MylieD

The smallest puppy lost weight and was being lethargic.  I got her to take a couple ounces of formula and she perked up. I'm going to give her a bottle a few times a day. Mr. Darcy, my pup, isn't growing great either. Princess will not lay down to feed them unless I'm out of the room. She'll lick them like crazy, but not lay down.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is a lot of pups to feed. At least you are on top of it and can bottle feed if necessary.


----------



## Trickyroo

She needs to know that has to be done. So she won't feed them when your IN the room ? Ok , palpate her breast area , make sure she has no pain there. Its not good if a pup this young loses weight. There little systems can be damaged. Im glad you can supplement. There is a gel called NutriCal. Its a good supplement for them and her. A small drop of it in the pups mouth can help revive the system. Its good to have on hand , and can be found in most pet stores  

I can understand your hesitation on keeping or not keeping her. Her inability to be in the house was most likely what got her to rescue , but along with her not liking men as well. I think if these people are willing to work with her , it might be a good fit. Soemtimes pregnant dogs in rescue are fostered till they whelp their pups , then the pups and the mommas are homed. You can think of it that way if you like. Its OK.
You didn't know her issues I'm sure. But you are correct in thinking about another move for her can be disruptive and even damaging to certain dogs. Others take it in stride and never miss a beat. 
You need to search your soul on this one honey. You have to do whats best for you and the dog. What if your husband gets bit ? A neighbors dog ? I think a someone who is willing to work with her and re train her would be beneficial for her if not save her a trip back to the pound.
Will these people leave her crated for hours while they work ? Definitely not a good situation . Can cause and will cause more issues.
Not saying crating is bad , I do it as well . Weigh the pros and cons of 
giving her to a friend. Only you can decide if it is a good fit.

Good luck


----------



## MylieD

I fed the bottom 3 pups. She doesn't really lay next to them and keep them warm either. They just pile on top of each other. She must be feeding them because the biggest 5 have just about doubled in size and feel solid. The bottom 4 are who worry me. Yeah, while I'm in the room she tries to lay on me, lick my face, wanders around, licks the puppies, comes back to me, all while they are yelping and squirming. Should I just push her down? Am I stressing too much? I read about fading puppy syndrome today and I shouldn't have. Plus someone's coming out to disbud my baby goats and I'm freaking about that too.


----------



## Trickyroo

You need to worry , this is the dangerous time for them. They are piled on each other for warmth. You could get a heat lamp. It gives off heat and no light. Put it in such a area that the pups can crawl away from it if they feel too warm . this will save you heartbreak. A cold and hungry pup is a dead pup so to speak. I sorry for being so blunt about it. 
New pups need to have warmth , its critical for tim. Just by themselves isn't enough most of the time . And if she isn't laying with them or some of them , they will fade away cause their little bodies will be too chilled to recover. You can try asking her to lay down , encourage it , but I wouldn't force her , she will not connect it at all. Your right about reading up on these things , you need to know about all of it. 

I can understand your feelings about the disbudding But , do think about getting the lamp. It comes in handy with the goats as well.
Keep track of the puppies weight . You have a lot on your plate honey. 
But i know you can do it  Remember to pickup the Nutrical , also a essential.


----------



## MylieD

I've been feeding the littlest ones all day. I put a heating blanket in with them. My friend is bringing me nutrical and something to keep them warm.


----------



## OakHollowRanch

Those pups are lucky to have you.  Try not to stress too much, it sounds like you are doing everything you can.


----------



## MylieD

Thanks. I'd hate to loose one. They are all warm, fed, pottied, and currently sleeping. They are even spread out a bit instead of in a tight pile. My friend came over with the gel stuff and bottle fed the littlest one. The puppy passed out completely afterwards.


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::


----------



## MylieD

This sucks. The smallest puppy tried to nurse and the dog bit her head hard enough to make her yelp. It looked like she was trying to kill her. I got the puppy away and I'm keeping her warm on my chest. I just saw her nursing a bunch of puppies an hour ago. Am I going to wake up to dead puppies? Should I take away the smallest three and try to hand raise them? I am getting really scared this little one is not going to make it. I'm so darned tired and upset!!


----------



## MylieD

I decided to pull the other really small one. She wasn't getting enough attention anyway and I figure maybe two together will be better than one. Princess seems to be taking care of all the other puppies with no aggression. I'm going to try to sleep for a few until they need to feed again.


----------



## MylieD

Everyone made it through the night and are doing better. I put the two in a box with a heating pad covered in a blanket in my room. I really thought the one girl was on her death bed. She was limp, weakly crying, and not sucking. I warmed her up good and she finally drank. She is much more feisty now. Her weight is back up again. She had dropped down to 12 oz yesterday and now she's 15 oz. That was before her morning bottle too. The other little girl is fat and happy too. All the puppies I left with princess are doing good. The two other little ones are finally above a pound, everyone had round bellies, and Princess was acting her normal happy self. This is some rough business, but I keep reminding myself it's only for a few weeks.


----------



## Trickyroo

Good work. It is a hard , especially when the mother isn't being good to all of them. You can do it. Usually the mother will ignore a pup that may have something wrong with it. Only she knows why , but they abandon the sick and concentrate on the healthy. That is cruel , in our eyes. I have seen pups die regardless of vet care and I've seen some thrive to be wonderful healthy strong dogs. Your doing great keeping them warm and fed. Katherine , your right , its only for a couple more weeks. Once the pups are a few pounds , it gets easier. But for now , being so small , it can be touch and go.


----------



## ksalvagno

You are doing a great job!


----------



## MylieD

I appreciate the encouragement. They seem to be doing good. I think the problem with the puppy is she just got too weak, despite the supplement. Now that I've been feeding her every two hours, she's getting stronger. I'm optimistic. I just won't ever trust princess with her again.


----------



## Trickyroo

You ARE doing great Katherine ! Sounds like the tiny pup is doing better. Keep up the feedings , along with making sure she eliminates and is always warm 
How are the other pups doing ? Is it jus this one that she is having issues with ?


----------



## MylieD

The other puppies are fine. She's taking care of them and not being rough. What do I use to trim their nails? Regular human clippers? I have cat scissors and dog clippers too.


----------



## Trickyroo

Good ! I find the small human trimers work nicely. The bigger ones prevents you from seeing those tiny claws


----------



## MylieD

Alright. I'll give them a trim when she goes out for a break.

I don't know what I'd do without you guys support and advice. I really am grateful.


----------



## MylieD

My two puppies are doing good. It's nice to see round bellies on them. Here they are taking a snooze in their heated box.


----------



## ksalvagno

They are just precious!


----------



## Trickyroo

Nice ! Gotta love those tiny tummies , lolol 
They look very happy Katherine


----------



## MylieD

I'm pretty happy too. 

On a side note, four puppies have names. We have a Vixie, Pigtails, Mr. Darcy, and Buster. My six year old insists Mr. Darcy is actually Jr, as in Zack (his name) Jr.  I always let them pick the names, so I said it's my turn now. He still calls the puppy Jr.


----------



## Trickyroo

I love the name Vixie ! Pigtails ? lolol. All cute names , lol..
That is so funny , lol. Junior is a sweet name too


----------



## MylieD

I'm told it's a smurf's name on the movie. She was named by the 5 year old getting. They should be weaned right around her 6th birthday. Pigtails is actually going to a friend's mother, not a child. Lol. She said the puppy's ears look like pigtails.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ahhh , smurfs , sure , what was I thinking 
I can agree with the ears looking like pigtails


----------



## MylieD

Well, Princess ended up with a bad case of mastitis, so I'm bottle feeding nine pups. Today was the first day feeding all of them and it didn't go too bad. They're starting to open their eyes and walk around some, which is neat.


----------



## Dani-1995

They are all adorable. Sorry to hear about her mastitis. We raised boxers for a while and our female had it very bad once. She had 11 pups that we were alternating between her and bottle feeding so everyone got her milk but the smaller ones still grew. She always had huge litters so every time we'd supplement pups... The vet told us that helped prevent mastitis but I don't know if it was true or not. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MylieD

I think she had to have been sore for a while, which was making her not want to nurse, which led to further problems. We tag teamed the mothering and got done in half an hour. I fed them, she licked them. I guess she got mean with the first bottle baby because she was trying to nurse on a sore nipple. She's being good to all nine now. I couldn't bring myself to seperate her from them, so they are in a crate in the room with her until the next round. Time to get a couple hours sleep.


----------



## MsScamp

MylieD said:


> So, I'm a little confused on feeding. Princess weighs about 40-45 lbs. I'm reading like 6 cups of food some places. 8 others. This times that plus this.  Anyway, about how much should she be getting?
> 
> Right now she has 3-4 cups of dry food with a can of wet and chicken, split up 3 times a day. I leave extra dry food, but she rarely eats it without something mixed in.


When my dog was nursing puppies, my vet told me to feed her puppy food. It has higher nutrition and is easier for her to digest.


----------



## Dani-1995

Good luck with the pups! It's a lot of work but it so rewarding. 



Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry about that. Thank goodness you are on top of it. Good luck.


----------



## Trickyroo

I think now things will go much better since we got to the bottom of Princess's problem  Your doing great Katherine ! We know she wanted to be a good momma but just couldnt. By the time she is done with her treatment , the pups would be starting on solid foods , so it will get much easier for you. Before you know it , they will be off to their new homes. Then , you will get that appointment made for Miss Princess to be spayed. It will be a while , her body and uterus need to heal , but at least you will have that appointment made for her 

Good job


----------



## MylieD

The vet told me I could get her spayed two weeks after she dries up and her breasts are healed. Hopefully they dry up fast. I soaked a towel in epsom salt and hot water and had her lay down. She loved it. She laid on her back, her legs all spread, with the towel on until it cooled. Lol. It hasn't been too bad. She loves to lick them, which stimulating them was not a fun part for me, and I don't mind feeding them.

Here's some pics of them being more than just wiggly worms. Buster's prefered activity is still sleeping. Lol.


----------



## MylieD

I meant to add, thanks again Laura! Your help has been invaluable!


----------



## ksalvagno

It must be fun watching them grow. They are too cute!


----------



## OakHollowRanch

Sorry to hear about the mastitis. You will be a pro by the end of this! I can't believe how quickly they are growing.


----------



## Trickyroo

Katherine , thank you  But without a dedicated, caring momma Princess and puppies future would've been dismal to say the least. Your awesome :hug:
And Im sure everyone here will agree to that  :clap::clap::clap:

Im glad Princess is good with her treatment . It must feel soooooo good to 
her  She is loving you for it , she knows your helping her 

The puppies look awesome ! Love that tail wagging in the first pic , lolol
Buster's preferred activity is sleeping , :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

You know your making it extremely hard on me not to want one , you know :hi5:


----------



## MylieD

The cuteness factor does make this all easier. Lol. They are still tiny little things, but I'm sure that'll change fast. I love watching them wobble around.


----------



## Trickyroo

Wait till they start barking at each other and growling when they play !
:slapfloor::ROFL::ROFL: Then chasing each others tails , lolol !
Too cute for words


----------



## goatygirl

Have you found homes for the puppies yet?


----------



## MylieD

I believe so, unless someone backs out.


----------



## MylieD

Princess is doing much better. She's drying up and didn't get any sores, thankfully. The puppies are growing by leaps and bounds now. I read about the misty method of housetraining where you start getting them used to peeing in a certain area, so I set up a puppy pen. I'm going to put a cardboard box in for their sleeping area. They've already started stumbling off their blanket to go most of the time and it's pretty cool.


----------



## Trickyroo

Perfect  Princess must feel so much better already ! Thats great !
Yep , just like a whelping box , they go away from the pile of pups to eliminate.
And that carries on as they grow. Great job Katherine


----------



## Trickyroo

Just a note , sometimes they decide the paper is fun to eat and it can bound them up. Ive had it happen to one pup who would eat the newspaper.
I tried packing paper , that didn't have the ink and that seemed to work nicely.
Just a thought. But , you never know , your pups may never think of eating it.
Good toys for pups that are easy to replace when needed are plastic water bottles. Take the ring off the neck , the label and give it to them. Once it gets wrecked , toss out and give another one  Better then bleaching toys a million times a day because they get poop or pee on them. Your not up to the toys yet , but its just around the corner , lolol.


----------



## MylieD

I didn't have anything else on hand. I plan on getting a roll of paper. The paper towels are too light and move around a lot. Princess is acting much better. Her appetite is down, but I figure that's the antibiotics. She's back outside most of the time because I can't keep her from nursing otherwise. She comes in for a few every time I bottle feed them during the day. She seems happy enough to run inside, clean them up, and run back outside. Lol. 

Yesterday, before I enclosed the pups, one of them found the food dish and started licking up gravy. Princess just stared at her. I didn't know if it'd hurt her stomach so I stopped her and brought her away from it. I'm sure someone told me, but my brain is fried. Can I see if they want solids at three weeks or will it upset their stomach?


----------



## MylieD

A few have started making this rrrrr'ing sound and charging at the others, licking or gumming them. It is rediculously cute. Buster has his attack down. He's a rolly polly ball of fuzz, a good bit bigger than the rest, which makes it extra funny.


----------



## Trickyroo

Sounds like Princess is liking her new schedule  Three weeks is a bit early.
I would hold off till they are four weeks. Just my thoughts 

Your in for a treat when they start barking and all , its the best part of having puppies , lolol. Too funny  Once they really start getting around , you'll notice their reverse works alot better then their drive , lolol.


----------



## MylieD

I couldn't resist bringing them outside for a few since it was 80. They didn't like it. Lol. We only stayed out maybe 5 minutes.


----------



## ksalvagno

They are getting so big! It must have been weird for them to be on different ground.


----------



## MylieD

Their growth has just gone crazy with regular feedings the last few days. They didn't like the grass and pine needles. They whined and tried to climb up on us. One puppy, Lizzy, climbed back in the carrier almost immediately and fell asleep. Maybe they'll like it better in another week or so.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh wow ! They look huge !!! How stinkin adorable they all are !!!
Yeah , different sensations under their feet and all the new smells must have sent them into overload , lolol. At least they got a bit of fresh air in their tiny lungs  Your son looks like he is enjoying it , lol.
Im loving the big brown and white one in the middle  Is that Buster ?
They are all so cute  And they all look really good Katherine


----------



## MylieD

Yep, the brown guy is Buster. He's a character. They have been going through so much formula that I had to compromise and try out solids at 3 1/2 weeks. They scarfed it. We'll see how their stomachs do. I just mixed wet food with formula. I have dry too, just thought this would be an easier transition.


----------



## MylieD

Oh, so far two of them have a couple dalmatian spots. I'm suspecting Buster has a different father. He looks so different from the rest. I have no clue who though.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Oh wow, they've grown so much! They're gonna be so obnoxious in the next few weeks lol. Get ready to be covered with puppy bites and kisses!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh they are adorable !!!!!! I was looking at your pictures with my husband and I was hysterical , those little faces are irresistible !!! Too cute 
Thats wonderful , glad they are eating well for you  
They all look really great , your doing such a great job with them Katherine 
Im so in love with the pups in the 4th and 5th pictures , lolol.

Did they all need a bath after their first solid food adventure ? Or at least a baby wipe bath , lolol. Then they all pass out big time , lol.


----------



## MylieD

They are all over 2 lbs now, with two of them being almost 3 lbs. They go through a 10 oz can of formula a day! I'm glad they all are healthy and active. It was scary there for a while. They can also already crawl over their box when they really want to get to me right around feeding time. They also go about four hrs between feedings now, with one six hour stretch at night. It's so much better than the two hours. Lol.

The second pic is Newt, the runt. The third is Rosie. She might be going to one of my sisters. She said she might want two, but she wants to meet them first next week. Next is of course my man Buster. Next is Vixie, who is going to a six year old who is already thoroughly in love with her.

I didn't give them a bath yet. I probably will when they wake up. They are sleeping hard.


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww sounds like you have wonderful homes 
Oh you don't "have " to give them a bath , I was just saying that they get covered in their food , lolol. I wouldn't bathe them at all. Nothing a baby wipe can't handle , lol


----------



## MylieD

The puppies cleaned each other off with the help of Princess. Lol. There were no upset stomachs and they did well again with it today. I'm assuming I'm giving them enough since they are passing out for close to four hrs afterwards.


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , how cute  Yes your doing great  They won't over eat , they will just leave or wear what they don't , lolol.
How is Princess coming along with her bout of mastitis ?


----------



## MylieD

She looks dried up to me. She's still loose in the nipple area, but not by much. She's done with her meds on friday. Occasionally she tries to feed the pups, but I doubt thry are getting anything out, though I do stop her. Princess was also playing with a puppy yesterday. It was so cute because she's so much bigger than them.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im glad to hear Princess is doing well on the meds 
It is quite adorable when they all start to play , lol.
Enjoy them Katherine , at this stage they start to do all the funny 
things and get into all sorts of trouble , lol.


----------



## MylieD

It's been a crazy week preparing for my mom's wedding, partying, and visiting family. The puppies went with me for a 4 day stay at my mom's. They got to meet lots of new people, a new dog (up to date on shots), a cat, got to walk around on grass, mud, and concrete. They definitely will be well socialized. They were loved on pretty much the whole time, so I got a nice break too. Princess was thrilled to see them when we got home and was playing with them. Weaning is going awesome. We've just got down to three feedings a day. They drank formula from their bowls without making a mess this morning, so no more bottles. I am so happy about that. They get puppy mash in the afternoon, which they eat really well. Plus they are growing, happy, healthy, energetic little balls of fluff. I couldn't be happier with how things are going. Thank you times a million for all the encouragement and advice. I never want to do this again, but it has been rewarding.

The one woman is my sister meeting her puppies for the first time.


----------



## ksalvagno

They are growing like weeds! Too cute!


----------



## MylieD

Outdoor time with momma.


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks like they like it outside now.


----------



## MylieD

Oh yeah. They spent a lot of time outside when I was at my mom's. They aren't scared any more. Princess was being a bit too playful at times and giving them a start, but then they started roughhousing right back. She absolutely loved having them out there. I wad nervous because she tends to be protective of her yard. I still keep them inside though. The weather has been way too unpredictable. 30 degrees one day, 80 the next.


----------



## goatygirl

I want one so bad!


----------



## MylieD

Well, I do have one available now. A fluffy boy with two black sides of his face and a big black spot on his side. I call him Spot for now. I want to keep him and Mr. Darcy, but I doubt my husband will let me. His home fell through.


----------



## MylieD

Oh, you know how I asked about the silky coats and rough coats forever ago? Turns out the silky coats are much longer than the rough ones. Some pups definitely have short coats and others long costs.

People keep trying to convince me to let them go now since they are eating and drinking from bowls. I keep trying to explain that they'll be better dogs if they get the littermate and mother socialization for a few more weeks, but they look at me like I'm crazy.  They'll thank me for sticking to the eight week mark later. Plus I'm making sure they meet people, other animals, explore new places. I researched the mess out of this. I wish they'd stop questioning it.


----------



## farmchick897

I agree to stick to your guns about letting them go before 8 weeks. Especially since you are raising them exactly right.  Now I would be inclined to say they are better going early if raised in puppy mill type environment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MylieD

So, I guess it's normal for mom dogs to treat their pups like chew toys? She's not hurting them. I want to leave them out with her a few hours a day, but I'm afraid she'll get carried away with her play. She's still pretty young, no more than a year and a half.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'd keep a close watch on that. But she seems to love being around them.


----------



## MylieD

The pics make it look pretty bad. Lol. Most of them were biting her and rolling around with her too. I'm very protective of them after all this work keeping them alive. I know she's not trying to hurt them. I just wasn't sure if that's how all mother dogs are or if it's just because she's young and excitable. I will continue to watch them together. She really does enjoy being around them and they enjoy her too.


----------



## Trickyroo

They look awesome Katherine ! WOW, are they ever gorgeous pups 
Princess is having a blast with them , lol. She is teaching them what is accept able ( play biting ) and what isn't. But yes , do keep a eye on her. Sometimes it can get out of hand. Their litter mates will help with that as well  
You can let them go at 7 weeks old. There is a lot of discussion about 7 wks verses 8wks. Either is fine. We let our pups go at 49 days old. Never had any problems . But this is your choice , your their momma till the day their new family picks them up  That is a fun day ! I love watching their families hold their pups close and tell them about all that is waiting for them at home , lol.
Its a very bittersweet day too , to see them all go , but knowing they all got the perfect home because of you is a great feeling  You and Princess did a wonderful job raising them !! I want that one soooo bad , lolol. But there is no way I need a pup , not this lifetime anyway


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh , I forgot to mention , those a some great shots you got there ! 
I LOVE the pup in the first shot looking towards the camera ( sort of ) .
OK , and I LOVE the one the tis mostly white with black around the eyes.
I can't look at them anymore , its sooooo hard not to want one , lolol.


----------



## MylieD

Thanks Laura. They are some adorable pups, if I do say so myself.  When they are clean anyway, which is almost never these days. Princess did get carried away and yanked one of their legs too hard. The puppy is ok, but it's made me doubly watchful. Which stinks because its absolutely gorgeous out and I'd like them outside part of the day. Do goats usually mess with little puppies? I'm thinking about bringing them in the acre or so where I have the goats and introducing everyone. I only have the two grown goats and two, two month old goats. 

Other than that, everyone is doing great.


----------



## MylieD

Oh, forgot to menton, my baby sister (well, she's 20) decided to move in with us, so her puppy, the runt, we'll be staying here. She also loves helping out with the animals, which will be nice. If only she decided to move a month ago. Lol.


----------



## ksalvagno

Don't put the puppies in with the goats. Glad you have your sister to help.


----------



## MylieD

Ok. Sorry if that was a dumb question. The goats ignore the chickens when they get out, even when they're squaking underfoot, so I didn't know if they'd ignore the dogs since they are small.


----------



## MylieD

Now that we're getting down to the last week or two, I'm ready for less work, but sad they have to leave. They are all special to me and I don't want to cry when they leave. I hate goodbyes. One's going to her new home Friday, three more Easter weekend, one more the next weekend. Two are staying here and two homes fell through, so I'll have to find strangers to take them. One of those is my second favorite puppy. She is the absolute sweetest out of the bunch, with a great personality, and a pretty face. I wish she was going to someone I knew. The other is a real cutie two, by far the fluffiest and a very silly guy. I know I'll have no problem finding them a place. I'm just having a pity party.  I probably should not breed goats to sell. I get too attached even when I tell myself not to.

Pics are Rosie, the sweet girl I need to find a home for; Spot, who also needs a home, with Newt, my sister's puppy; Newt, sleeping after a bath; and Black Eye, causing trouble like normal.


----------



## OakHollowRanch

They are all adorable! It is crazy how quickly things have progressed from me clicking on this thread for the first time and seeing a very pregnant dog to these beautiful puppies starting their new lives. You have done an amazing job with them, and I am sure that you will find them wonderful homes.


----------



## ksalvagno

Those puppies are just too adorable! I hope you were able to find them good homes.


----------



## MylieD

Ms. Piggy went down to Florida on Friday. Another is going home today. She's going to close friends, so we'll see her often. My mom is getting Buster wednesday and my sister is coming down this next weekend to get her two. Rosie is scheduled to meet a family this week and as long as their old dog is fine with her, she will having a loving home. That just leaves Spot. A friend might take him, but he wants to decide after my sister comes down. So, we're slowly reducing the herd. Lol. Ms. Piggy going was painfully hard, but I know she's going to get spoiled rotten in her new home.


----------



## Trickyroo

They are just adorable Katherine ! You did a awesome job raising those puppies along with Princess !!!! You should be extremely proud of yourself , that was a *HUGE* undertaking to say the least . They are all so vibrant and happy and gorgeous  I can totally understand how hard it must be to see them go.
But knowing they are going to wonderful homes makes it a bit easier 

Love that little one with the black ears in the first picture on this page , what a face !!!!!! And of course your guy , the brown and white one 
That is Buster I think ? Your kids must be having a blast with them , lol.
Hey , did your husband ever find that hole in the wall yet ? lolol.


----------



## ksalvagno

They are just way too cute!


----------



## MylieD

Thank you, Laura. I didn't think we'd get to this point sometimes, but I am extremely happy that they are doing so well. I got a report from my friend this morning that her puppy only went on the puppy pads, no accidents, so the early paper training paid off. Trust me, I don't want to keep them all, it's just I love them all.  They are a rediculous amount of work though. Lol. 

Funny story about the wall. When my sister said she wanted to move in, we had to clean up the puppy room. So I ripped up the carpet, or most of it while he was working. Turned out that part of the wall was water damaged from before we moved in and crumbled easily. Well, he assumed I messed up the wall when I pulled the carpet. I didn't correct him. Lol. I know it's so wrong, but he would've been griping forever, when he wasn't mad at me at all. We blocked off a portion of the room for the pups and he covered the hole with plywood for now. Unfortunately, the pups got bored and chewed two new holes in the wall... My husband saw those. The pups are also too loud and stinky for my sister, so she's on the couch. We'll just scrub that room well and fix up the walls when we're down to two puppies in a week. They are outside in a pen during the day now so they don't get bored when we can't spend every minute with them.  Princess still gets too rough with them, so they only get supervised visits with her.


----------



## MylieD

Oh and yes, the brown and white is Buster. He's turned into a beautiful caramel color. It's lighter in person. Everyone calls him the mailman's dog because he doesn't look like any of the rest or his mother.


----------



## Trickyroo

Everyone calls him the mailman's dog because he doesn't look like any of the rest or his mother.[/QUOTE]

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## SalteyLove

Wow - I just read all 24 pages of this thread and you did a really great job! I hope all the new homes are getting their puppies spayed & neutered as soon as feasible! I'm so envious - I've wanted to foster a pregnant dog for a long time for a rescue/shelter but don't have a set-up for it and work full time! For now I stick with pregnant cats for a local rescue. (my current litter turned 8 weeks old today are INSANE! they go to their new homes Saturday from the shelter. But I bet they don't make as much mess/damage as puppies!)


----------



## MylieD

That's a lot of reading.  Everyone will get their dog fixed. No worries there. 

I wouldn't want to do this again, that's for sure. Maybe if everything hadn't gone so wrong and been so frustrating, but no, probably not. A house full of puppies is a mad house. Lol. I'd take a litter of kittens over puppies any day. I remember when I was a kid we had two cats give birth within days of each other and we had something like 12 or 13 kittens in the house. I was in heaven. They were a breeze to litter train. We lived on a farm and they were outdoor cats, but I convinced my mom to bring them in because it was cold.

I'll hope for your sake that everything goes smoothly if you do foster a pregnant dog. Puppies are sweet as pie when they are behaving or sleeping.  It is pretty amazing watching them grow as well.


----------



## Trickyroo

Yep , I agree , kittens are a breeze and so much fun !!
We have a couple of litters a year , different females of course , and its a ton of work. And when things don't go as planned , its chaotic , heart breaking , back breaking , sleepless nights and more.
But so rewarding when they go to their new homes. 
Its a huge undertaking for sure. All that responsibility can change your life for those eight weeks , lol.


----------



## MylieD

All the pups have gone to their new homes. I know my life will be easier with just two puppies in the house, but I was still sad to see them go. My puppy is doing good though. He is doing decently with house breaking and he's starting to learn basic commands. He's decided he likes to bark at and chase the cats, which they don't love. 

The first pic is my neighbor's full grown dog playing with the puppies. Second pic is my man Mr. Darcy.


----------



## ksalvagno

He is too cute. Glad you were able to find homes for them.


----------



## Trickyroo

Too cute ! Yep , its like a vacation when they leave , isn't it ?
Mr. Darcey is adorable , lol


----------



## MylieD

It's a lot more peaceful, that's for sure. A jehovah witness who comes by every so often picked up Spot for her mother. My sister who came down to pick up two pups, had a friend looking for a dog, so Rosie went up to NY with them yesterday. I'm sure my sister had loads of fun on a 15+ hr drive with three puppies.


----------



## MylieD

Princess has been spayed.  She gets to relax in the house for a week, which I think she'll enjoy. Puppies will be fixed within the month. I just wanted to update that my puppy days are over! Lol.


----------



## Trickyroo

Yay for Princess :leap: And , yay for Katherine :clap:
She looks like a princess laying there , lol. Her pups look like they are loving the water  Nice to hear from you again


----------



## MylieD

She isn't feeling so great, understandably.  The puppies do love water. We have a little kiddie pool in their pen that they splash around in. Keeps them cool on these crazy hot days.

I'm around goat spot, guessing on pooch pictures and asking silly questions. 8`)


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great! Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## Trickyroo

MylieD said:


> She isn't feeling so great, understandably.  The puppies do love water. We have a little kiddie pool in their pen that they splash around in. Keeps them cool on these crazy hot days.
> 
> I'm around goat spot, guessing on pooch pictures and asking silly questions. 8`)


Yeah , poor girl , but she will be feeling better in no time  Its hard to keep them confined and inactive too . Glad your sticking around 
I love watching puppies play in water , its so funny , lol.


----------



## MylieD

I'm watching Buster for a bit and boy has he grown. He's bigger than his mom and he's only 5 1/2 months!


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! He sure has grown! I hope they are both doing well for you.


----------



## MylieD

They are doing great. Princess loves having playmates. She just doesn't love sharing her food. But I bring him in at feeding time. We have four dogs at the house right now. I kept a puppy and my sister who lives with me has a puppy. The other two were just inside when I took the pic. My sister's is always inside because she can climb the fence. She's a spoiled girl.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Whoa, busters a big boy! And very handsome. He looks happy to be with his mom


----------



## OakHollowRanch

Wow, they are huge! I can't believe that it has already been five months. Where does time go? You did an amazing job with them!


----------



## MylieD

Thanks! I love all my puppy babies.


----------



## goatygirl

Are you going to have more?


----------



## MylieD

Oh heck no. Lol. Princess, the mom, is fixed. My husband just got a new job, so within the next few weeks our two puppies will be fixed.


----------



## OakHollowRanch

MylieD said:


> Oh heck no. Lol. Princess, the mom, is fixed. My husband just got a new job, so within the next few weeks our two puppies will be fixed.


Good job! I just visited the animal shelter yesterday, and it truly is heartbreaking to see all those poor homeless dogs. I wish more people would spay and neuter their pets and help save lives.


----------



## goatygirl

Yes the over population is coming unbearable. But people keep breeding them.


----------



## MylieD

I wrote about it earlier. She was a stray and I only had her for a month when she went into heat, a week before she was going to get fixed. She was in a fenced yard. I never saw a dog get in, she didn't get out, but everyone around here lets there unneutered dogs run free. The place I was bringing her to won't fix animals in heat, so I was waiting for the swelling and whatnot to go down. It didn't and I realized she was pregnant. I was thoroughly punished for helping a stray and not getting her fixed as it cost $70 for her mastitis meds and somewhere around $1000 to bottle feed nine puppies. Not to mention the sleepless nights and tears of frustration and worry. I found them all loving homes. I am 100% for fixing and getting dogs and cats from a shelter (or who run into your yard with chemical burns, like my dog). 

I know I sound defensive. I just wanted to explain this was not intential again.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Well, all you hard work and worry paid off: with 9 beautiful puppies who now have good homes! I would love to go through that experience, if I could ensure a good future for all the pups. 

You're a really strong person!


----------



## sweetgoats

They are so adorable and boy do they grow fast. Great job helping raising them all.


----------



## goatygirl

MylieD said:


> I wrote about it earlier. She was a stray and I only had her for a month when she went into heat, a week before she was going to get fixed. She was in a fenced yard. I never saw a dog get in, she didn't get out, but everyone around here lets there unneutered dogs run free. The place I was bringing her to won't fix animals in heat, so I was waiting for the swelling and whatnot to go down. It didn't and I realized she was pregnant. I was thoroughly punished for helping a stray and not getting her fixed as it cost $70 for her mastitis meds and somewhere around $1000 to bottle feed nine puppies. Not to mention the sleepless nights and tears of frustration and worry. I found them all loving homes. I am 100% for fixing and getting dogs and cats from a shelter (or who run into your yard with chemical burns, like my dog).
> 
> I know I sound defensive. I just wanted to explain this was not intentional again.


I was not saying it was intentional :doh:


----------



## goatygirl

Just saying I know to many dog breeders around here who don't seem to care at all. Not saying anything about what happened with your dog I know I was an accident.


----------

